# Bumper Boy Sportsman trouble



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone had trouble with one of the launch assemblys, and can maybe tell me what is wrong with it?
At the last firing (10th time in use), the servo got stuck and wouldn't return.
We carefully returned it manually, but now it won't work anymore.
I bought it used (but almost brandnew, since the other guy bought a bigger version).
Any help available?

Thanks :roll:


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Servos do wear out. I always keep a couple of spares. You can try reprograming it, sometimes that works. Sometimes manually moving the servo back into place can work too, but usually it is time for a new servo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks, 
but since I'm not the original buyer of the unit, how can I buy the new servo??
I tried the Futaba dealer here in Germany and they assume it is the F-1259 model, is that correct?
I have a feeling that this is not an easy task


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Try e-mailing Amy at bumper boy (or call but since your in Germany...). Look the site up on the internet to get her/their e-mail. You and ask them the specific model or get them to send one to you. I don;t have mine with me so I cannot tell you what the servo number is.
They will sell them to you even if you are not the first owner.


----------



## Gary Suitts (Apr 22, 2006)

The BB 4 shooter and 8 shooters use the Fubata S3003 or S3004 (only diff. is 3oo4 is a ball bearing model, couple a $ more). Look online under Fubata for dealer in your area. Easy to change and under $10 each. Good Luck.. Gary


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks everybody, Amy at Bumper Boy confirmed the S3003 Futaba, but said they now have changed to a different brand. It'll still work though.
:lol: :lol:


----------

